# Gap Center for Biblical Studies Announces Fall 2022 Seminars by Authors, Pastors, and Seminary President – All Are Welcome at No Charge



## Grant Van Leuven (Aug 12, 2022)

*NEWS RELEASE
For Immediate Release  

Media Contact: Grant Van Leuven
Community Engagement Coordinator
[email protected]
800-956-2644, ext. 27*


*Gap Center for Biblical Studies Announces Fall 2022 Seminars*
*by Authors, Pastors, and Seminary President – All Are Welcome at No Charge*​
*Gap, Pa. – August 12, 2022 –* In partnership with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, the Gap Center for Biblical Studies located at 866 Chestnut Street in Gap, Pa., announces its Fall 2022 Bible Series seminars featuring seminary president Dr. James Renihan, retired minister and author Rev. David Dykstra, and pastor and author Dr. Liam Goligher. The events are open to the public at no charge. To register, visit alliancenet.org/gapcenter.




*Sept. 9-10, Dr. James Renihan, “The Book of Haggai.”*

Friday, Sept. 9. “The Priorities of God's Kingdom,” 7 p.m.; “Looking to the Past, Present, and Future,” 8 p.m.; question and answer session, 9 p.m.
Saturday, Sept. 10. “What Is the Nature of True Religion?,” 9:30 a.m.; “The Lord Speaks to Zerubbabel,” 10:30 a.m.; question and answer session, 11:30 a.m.
James Renihan is president of IRBS Theological Seminary in Mansfield, Texas. Having previously served as dean of the Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies in Escondido, Calif., he is an ordained pastor who served churches in Massachusetts, New York, and California. Renihan earned his Ph.D. from Trinity Evangelical Divinity School in Chicago, has been published in many journals, and is the author of multiple books including, “Edification and Beauty,” “A Toolkit for Confessions,” and “True Love.” Two of his sons are pastors of Reformed Baptist churches.




*Oct. 14 to 15, Rev. David Dykstra, “John the Baptist.”*

Friday, Oct. 14. “John the Baptist: The Silence Ends,” 7 p.m.; “John's Baptism,” 8 p.m.; question and answer session, 9 p.m.
Saturday, Oct. 15. “John in Jesus' Controversies,” 9:30 a.m.; “John's Arrest and Martyrdom,” 10:30 a.m.; question and answer session, 11:30 a.m.
David Dykstra is a retired pastor residing in Wrightsville, Pa., who spent the last twelve years of his ministry serving Grace Covenant Baptist Church in Willis, Texas, following more than thirty years with the Reformed Baptist Church of Lafayette, N.J. He is the author of “Yearning to Breathe Free: Thoughts on Immigration, Islam, & Freedom,” named by Marvin Olasky, former editor-in-chief for WORLD Magazine, as one of his top one hundred books of 2006.




*Nov. 18 to 19, Dr. Liam Goligher, “The Book of Revelation.”* This closing book of the Scriptures describing the end times between the first and second coming of Christ will be explained by Goligher on Friday, Nov. 18., with lectures at 7 p.m. and 8 p.m., followed by a question and answer session at 9 p.m., and again on Saturday, Nov. 19., with lectures at 9:30 a.m. and 10:30 a.m. followed by a question and answer session at 11:30 a.m.

Liam Goligher is a native of Scotland and earned his D. Min. at Reformed Theological Seminary in Jackson, Miss. He was minister of churches in Northern Ireland, Canada, Scotland, and in the Richmond area of London before becoming senior minister of Tenth Presbyterian Church in Philadelphia, Pa., where he presently serves. Goligher has authored several books and contributed to many others. He has served on the boards of several Christian ministries, including as a Trustee of the Keswick Convention Trust in the UK.


*About the Gap Center for Biblical Studies.* The Gap Center for Biblical Studies, in partnership with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, is located in the town of Gap in Lancaster County, Pa. It exists “to glorify Almighty God as He has revealed Himself in the written Scriptures of the Old and New Testaments by the spread of the Gospel through educational lectures, seminars, classes, and training courses.” For more information visit alliancenet.org/gapcenter or facebook.com/GapCenterforBiblicalStudies. Audio from past Gap Center conferences is available for purchase at ReformedResources.org.

*About the Alliance. *Headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of Christian believers who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and who proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church. Visit alliancenet.org.

*-30-*​


----------

